# Repairing an abandoned 40 Gallon (long) tank



## jannington (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm a newbie to these forums. I signed up here because I was seriously impressed by the quality of some of your members' posts and the small amount of trolls and/or useless people.

What I have here is a 40 gallon tank abandoned by a neighbor. I know nothing about the engineering of a glass fish tank, and any google results I find are just instructions on how to seal leaks (which may or may not be useful in this situation). I haven't water tested the tank since I figured these damages to the bottom frame could cause uneven weight on the glass. However, I examined the glass in its' scummy state and I haven't found any cracks or rot of the silicon (does it rot?).

In the images you'll see that the bottom frame is cracked in one place, and half broken in another.

Any commentary on the salvageability of this tank and ways to go about it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

that looks like a 30 gallon tank which is 36 by 12 and if you call all glass you should build a buy a new frame Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

